# Four fighters from New Ray



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

A couple of years ago I acquired three sets of budget brand New Ray 1/72 scale aircraft for a couple of bucksa set. The sets consisted of the following aircraft: 

AV-8 Harriers 
VMA-311 "Tomcats"

F-16 Fighting Falcons

Luftwaffe Panavia Tornado (swing-wing) 

Mikoyan MiG-29 "Fulcrum"

New Ray doesn't make models that score real high marks as far as accuracy (look at F-16's landing gear), but for the pricepoint, they are okay. With some detail work however, they begin to look half decent. 

Here is what I did to these:
colored all the wheels black
blackened the wheel wells
blackened vents and air intake ducts
disassembled and blackened canopies
highlighted jet exhaust pipes

Since the cockpits are molded to the fuselage, it wasn't worth the effort to separate and color this complete area.








































+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++






















+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

(continued)


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

The accuracy may not be there, but your modifications really improved the look of these. Very nicely done!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Paint schemes are interesting. rr


----------

